# So I laid out my first quilt.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have started sewing it up and should have it done by the weekend.


----------



## ditto (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful! wish I could sew...no patients for it!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks fantastic! You sure can be proud of your first attempt at quilting. I see a lot of very nice crisp points and the colors are so peaceful and restful. Nice work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great quilt!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks wonderful.....my mom used to make quilts. She made each of us 6 kids one when we married. I still have mine after 44 years. She also made one when each grandchild was born.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful quilt! I haven't really touched a sewing machine in at least 10 years.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad the cleaning bug left you alone..it is too beautiful to use,hang it as a work of art!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

That is beautiful and what a fantastic job for your first quilt! Hope it's done this weekend so you can bundle up in it! Oh spring hurry up!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Beauty! I'm a newbie also, working on my second quilt. How will you quilt your's?


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Good job! Have fun!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

This is your "first quilt"???? You are seriously very good at this . My first quilt did not look as wonderful as yours does.Keep up the good work and show us the finished product please.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Beautiful quilt! You have done well! Hope all hoes as planned.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that looks so great!!! I can't believe it is your first!! you have done such a great job with this..


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

looks good. too am finishing a quilt, doing my own machine quilting. I made four tops in January. All from craps in my stash. may post photos when done


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the color palette! I am not a quilter, but soon I will be making a T shirt quilt for my son to take to college with him. I can sew a bit, but knitting is my real craft. Fingers crossed for me! I can't wait to see yours when it's completely done! Nice work.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning, i love the colours you've used.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on your quilt! Beautiful layout, too!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

makes me wonnna start sewing, very beautiful done.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

What technique of machine quilting are you doing?


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

so pretty! Congrats&#9786;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful looks complicated for your 1st quilt


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Truly a work of art!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

W---O-----W---Z-----A!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I think I'm going to machine quilt it I saw a picture of a double hour glass quilt that was quilted with squares with a diagonal band through the center I like that. I just started the border and I'm in love. With all of the snow coming tomorrow I will have a snow day from school so I will be working on it. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

What a beautiful quilt.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh how beautiful for your first quilt. I quilt, but I don't know if I could do that pattern. Hope to see more quilts from you! Thanks for sharing your handiwork.
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------

